# Vandy/USCe game thread



## rhbama3 (Aug 30, 2012)

USCe sloppy so far with two turnovers and now Vandy 1st and goal. I will say that Clowney looks like a man among boys out there.


----------



## grunt0331 (Aug 30, 2012)

Shaq!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 30, 2012)

goal line interception ran back to the Vandy 49. This game is like watching backyard ball.


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 30, 2012)

Regardless of what happens tonight I don't think James Franklin will be at Vandy long. A big money program is going to swipe him for sure.


Oh...and in other news, Clowney is a top 5 NFL pick TODAY!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 30, 2012)

TD gamecocks.


----------



## grunt0331 (Aug 30, 2012)

Touchdown South Carolina!!!!!!!!!!!

Touchdown Marcus Lattimore!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## country boy (Aug 30, 2012)

3 to's a 30 yd td for lattimore gonna be a long game


----------



## grunt0331 (Aug 30, 2012)

Sloppy start for USC for sure.  Not the way Lattimore and Shaw imagined it would be for sure.

Hope they settle down a little and show out.


----------



## country boy (Aug 30, 2012)

Vandy's D just ain't going to hold up for an entire season


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 30, 2012)

grunt0331 said:


> Sloppy start for USC for sure.  Not the way Lattimore and Shaw imagined it would be for sure.
> 
> Hope they settle down a little and show out.



I had no idea the size differential was that big. Vandy's D is avg. weight 269 against USC's 308 avg? This could get ugly in a hurry.


----------



## country boy (Aug 30, 2012)

Shaw is going to be a beast


----------



## tcward (Aug 30, 2012)

Carolina by at least 3 touchdowns when this one is over.


----------



## country boy (Aug 30, 2012)

Nice catch and run


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 30, 2012)

Who are these teams.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 30, 2012)

USC looks like crap.  Shaw is going to be awesome but he is not showing it right now.  

Very rusty.


----------



## tcward (Aug 30, 2012)

tcward said:


> Carolina by at least 3 touchdowns when this one is over.



....allow me to rethink this


----------



## toolmkr20 (Aug 30, 2012)

Tie game. Come on VANDY!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 30, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Who are these teams.



No kidding! Like i said, backyard ball so far. Vandy tied it though, so they've got to be feeling good at the moment. Can't help but think the lack of depth will make its appearance in the second half.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 30, 2012)

James Franklin will not be at Vandy long.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Aug 30, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> USC looks like crap.  Shaw is going to be awesome but he is not showing it right now.
> 
> Very rusty.



no offense but it was just the first quarter of the season. seems a little grace period would be in order.  and NO im not a USCe fan.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 30, 2012)

Turkey Trax said:


> no offense but it was just the first quarter of the season. seems a little grace period would be in order.  and NO im not a USCe fan.



Which is why I said very rusty.  I am very aware of his skills.  He looks scared to throw right now.  He won't last being a running back.


----------



## BowChilling (Aug 30, 2012)

Not going well at all for the chickens.... Shaw  injury looked like it could be bad


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 30, 2012)

Told you.  He is not Cam or Tebow.   Hope he is ok. Looked like the Vandy guy knee'd him in the upper back.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 30, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Which is why I said very rusty.  I am very aware of his skills.  He looks scared to throw right now.  He won't last being a running back.



Jinxed him.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Aug 30, 2012)

This is not our grandaddy's vandy for sure. Like yall have said. james Franklin has done a heck of a job there. they may not last the thole game but at least they aren't coming out and playing scared.


----------



## grunt0331 (Aug 30, 2012)

This is not cool.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 30, 2012)

Turkey Trax said:


> This is not our grandaddy's vandy for sure. Like yall have said. james Franklin has done a heck of a job there. they may not last the thole game but at least they aren't coming out and playing scared.



We have to go to Vandy and play them.  I'd rather play Carolina again.


----------



## tigerfan (Aug 30, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> We have to go to Vandy and play them.  I'd rather play Carolina again.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Aug 30, 2012)

Yeah some big dollar team will scoop Franklin, sucks for shaw hate to see a kid go out  injured


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 30, 2012)

To me it looks like SC's defense is gassed. Early in the season and it is humid here. Look for a great second half. Hope Shaw is not hurt seriously.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 30, 2012)

tigerfan said:


>



Carolina wants no more of us.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 30, 2012)

" WEAPONS ALL OVER THE FIELD"....where are they?

The gamecocks look to be in poor physical condition.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 30, 2012)

Oh man.  I can't imagine the yelling and screaming that is going on in the locker room.  

I wonder how many times Spurrier has tossed his visor to the floor


----------



## country boy (Aug 30, 2012)

Figured lattimore would be pushing 100 yds by now sc has very little O


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 30, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> " WEAPONS ALL OVER THE FIELD"....where are they?
> 
> The gamecocks look to be in poor physical condition.



Well being this is Vandy I will say everybody left them home. If it were Knoxville, I would say in the crowd.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 30, 2012)

Usc's offensive line is getting beat by the small defensive line.  Odd.


----------



## tcward (Aug 30, 2012)

Where is gin house for more insight...?


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 30, 2012)

USC offensive getting no push.  They need to pick it up and get some intensity. Vandy wants it more right now.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 30, 2012)

I just hope this don't end up with s Carolina win if they continue to play sloppy. Hate to see vandy play their best and loose a close one.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Aug 30, 2012)

Uga fans are Franklin fans tonight.  I usually root for Vandy but don't really care for Franklin myself.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 30, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> I just hope this don't end up with s Carolina win if they continue to play sloppy. Hate to see vandy play their best and loose a close one.



As long as they don't beat us, I don't mind.  Hahaha.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Aug 30, 2012)

Teams in the SEC do that all the time and it is never called.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 30, 2012)

Just got in form my sons fb practice. Vandy holding their own. lets go dores!


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 30, 2012)

Is CSS going to lose his starting qb for the season just to beat Vandy?    Shaw is playing reckless.    Tough dude but scary.


----------



## country boy (Aug 30, 2012)

Hope vandy can comeback.......... good kick return


----------



## weagle (Aug 30, 2012)

This game really gets me fired up.  This game is sloppy but the intensity level is high.

Those targeting calls are crap.  That's called football.


----------



## weagle (Aug 30, 2012)

Feels like Carolina is taking control.  Lattimore should be fresh.  Time to play ball control.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 30, 2012)

I agree on the targeting call.  Crap.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 30, 2012)

Lattimore time now to ice it.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Aug 30, 2012)

weagle said:


> This game really gets me fired up.  This game is sloppy but the intensity level is high.
> 
> Those targeting calls are crap.  That's called football.



I agree somewhat.  I understand why they have the rule but the main issue I have is the inconsistency among different crews.  It either needs to ne automatic or not called....judgement should not be an issue.


----------



## weagle (Aug 30, 2012)

Shaw has me cringing... tough Dude!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 30, 2012)

Man good game Dores! Tough loss!


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 30, 2012)

Pass int.


----------



## grunt0331 (Aug 30, 2012)

We just got REAL lucky with the non-call.


----------



## weagle (Aug 30, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Pass int.



Man, they blew that call bad.  If you are for reviews, why not review that?


----------



## grunt0331 (Aug 30, 2012)

We have a lot of work to do before taking on Missouri on Sept 22.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Aug 30, 2012)

Heck of a missed call vandy was robbed


----------



## jbird1 (Aug 30, 2012)

Typical non-call on the ranked team.  Man, it's starting early this year. haha


----------



## weagle (Aug 30, 2012)

Conner Shaw is impressing.


----------



## grunt0331 (Aug 30, 2012)

weagle said:


> Conner Shaw is impressing.



He's a tough kid.  Last couple of QBs we have had have been tough, just one of them was functionally retarded.  Shaw is tough and has some sense.


----------



## grunt0331 (Aug 30, 2012)

1-0




and lucky to be there.  COurse, we could play someone like Buffalo for the 1st game and have a guaranteed win.


----------



## weagle (Aug 30, 2012)

Lattimor, not Conner Shaw gets player of the game?  That's as bad a call as the non interference


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 30, 2012)

grunt0331 said:


> 1-0
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dont get the big head there hot rod. Vandy hasnt been the face of the sec now have they? Your lucky to be 1-0. I picked vandy by a fg looks like I wasnt too far off.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 30, 2012)

weagle said:


> Lattimor, not Conner Shaw gets player of the game?  That's as bad a call as the non interference




Yea, that is pretty ridiculous.  Dude was a baller..


Shaw should have gotten it.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 30, 2012)

grunt0331 said:


> 1-0
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Grunt, you guys have any receivers?  They seemed not existent tonight.   Shaw will need to get some targets he can count on or he wont last three games.  I like his heart but he cant take a beating like that every week..

The defensive line played great at times but then they went to sleep... 

I would expect to drop in the rankings.  I know its early but that was not a top 10 team out there tonight.  

Good luck next week,


----------



## Horns (Aug 30, 2012)

As said already, looked like CSS was going to win at all cost. Shaw took a country beating.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Aug 30, 2012)

vegas gave 7 on this game...professionals knew it would be close.  sloppy on both sides, but SEC openers on the first game are new...no warmups.

Latti answered any questions about his knee and Shaw was a baller...he has extra 2 days to heal so good thing a thursday game.  

1-0 and now UGA has the pressure to win in Mizzou in week 2 to keep pace.


----------



## Beartrkkr (Aug 30, 2012)

They had better hope the injury to Shaw is really not serious and not just being masked with painkillers (i.e the quick exit to and return from the locker room) otherwise they are in for a long season.  He looked to be hanging his arm after throws.  There was no offense without him.

Offensive line may be suspect, but the DBs must get better soon or someone's gonna eat them up.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Aug 30, 2012)

Horns said:


> As said already, looked like CSS was going to win at all cost. Shaw took a country beating.



I don't understand this statement, UGA doesn't want to win at all costs?  You leave it all on the field every game, at least that is how I was taught....


----------



## weagle (Aug 30, 2012)

I don't fault Spurrier at all for playing Shaw.  As long as it's not a head injury, if you can go, you go.  If you are trying to win a championship, the most important game of the year is the one you are playing today.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 30, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> I don't understand this statement, UGA doesn't want to win at all costs?  You leave it all on the field every game, at least that is how I was taught....



I agree you put your playmakers on the field. He looked hurt and you could tell he was in pain. I'm sure they know more about his injury that we do. i do know he will not be able to take that beating every week. only Tebow could handle that. Thats right if CSS played him them he was his best option to win. Leave it all on the field.


----------



## flowingwell (Aug 30, 2012)

SC defense was great, a few lapses.  Offense was awful, with or without Shaw.  Any SC fan worth debating will tell you it was bad.  My wife's family are all SC, from SC, all said that was awful.  Lattimore seemed good, but not quite himself,  ( I truly hope he kills it!) Just seemed hoh hum about SC defense in the 2nd half/


----------



## gin house (Aug 31, 2012)

This vandy team lost to ARKY (#5 bcs last year) by 5 points at home,   to UGA by 3 points last year and they were the east champs.......  They lost to USC tonight by 4.   I will be the first to say our offense was horrible,  our secondary wasnt too bad but williams got burnt some, they werent by any means good.   Our D line looked good,   O line was decent.   Vandy at home is a decent team.   What makes me hold out hope is that a few key players that will be playing this year never took the field.   I was at the game tonight and if it was any worse on tv i dont want to see it.   Nice place to catch a game, very small stadium.


----------



## gin house (Aug 31, 2012)

On another note it was good to see Marcus come back from the ACL his first game 110 yards and 2 TD's.    About his average.


----------



## gin house (Aug 31, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Dont get the big head there hot rod. Vandy hasnt been the face of the sec now have they? Your lucky to be 1-0. I picked vandy by a fg looks like I wasnt too far off.



  What was the Vandy/UGA score last year?   Wasnt it a field goal?


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 31, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> Latti answered any questions about his knee and Shaw was a baller
> .




Not so sure I agree with the Latti statement.  He looked decent but he was going down on the first hit every time. The was different for him.  I bet he is OK, just very timid with the knee.  I bet it takes him a few games to gain his confidence.   


Shaw is and always has been a baller.  He was that way when he played here in Flowery Branch.   No body can deny his toughness.  But he is not Tebow or Cam.  He needs to work on his technique on going down...  Bigger and better defenses may take him out for good.

Do you guys have any receivers that are promising anymore.  They certainly seemed non existent last night. Nobody was open and nobody had any YAC.  Seems like it is all on Marcus and Shaw.  

Its the first game of the season.   No way to tell anything by that.  We always totally suck in the first game of the season.  Always !!!!!   No way to determine your season by what happened last night.   Like you said, 1-0 is 1-0.     See how they change things up next week


----------



## grunt0331 (Aug 31, 2012)

Our receiver corps is suspect in my opinion.  Alshon carried the load the last couple of years.  What we are missing is the stable of the 6'4" guys we have had.  Most of our guys are smaller and faster.  Surprised we didn't get the ball to Ellington or Byrd more.

But what about that catch by Cunningham when he got his head taken off?


----------



## formula1 (Aug 31, 2012)

*Re:*

It was nice to be able watch football again! Vandy is going to be a thorn in the side of many SEC teams this year.  SC survived, looked good at times, but very inconsistent.  But I think that is typical for a first game. Bullet number one dodged for SC. But really, I'm just glad I didn't have to watch baseball or golf again!


----------



## nickel back (Aug 31, 2012)

not sure what to think at this point????

was Vandy good are is SC bad?????

Ref's blew a few calls last night and one of them was big.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 31, 2012)

Vandy has a good team, they always play tough early in the season, depth is usually their achilles heel.
 USCe looks very suspect in the back 7 at least on passing plays, D-line looked pretty good.
Lattimore looked shy about taking a hit, that may improve as the season moves on, Shaw can certainly run, but his passing was not good.
UGA's D is faster, and supposedly more disciplined that what Vandy looked like last night,...bodes well for the dogs.

p.s. Hey Ginny,...I was expecting to see "weapons all over the field"...where were they?


----------



## paddlin samurai (Aug 31, 2012)

Connor Shaw won his teammates respect with his " its just a shoulder coach put me back in"  attitude.  We have some opportunity on our offensive line and our conditioning which i am sure Spurrier will address.  Overall we beat a good Vandy team which will probably win 7 to 8 games.


----------



## nickel back (Aug 31, 2012)

just in case someone missed it


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 31, 2012)

can't believe that guy missed the call he was looking right at the play.
Can't say that Vandy would have won,...but with a new set of downs who knows?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 31, 2012)

sloppy snoozer of a game.  Vandy is still Vandy.  And if SC is a top 10 team then I am Mickey Mouse.

I almost vomited at Pollack and Palmer fellating Vandy.  Tough game, hostile environment... give me a break.  

This was a win-win for the SEC.  If SC blows them away then SC jumps up the board.  If its close or if Vandy wins... "that's life in the SEC... any given Saturday you can lose."   But let WF beat FSU and all you'll hear is that FSU must suck.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 31, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> sloppy snoozer of a game.  Vandy is still Vandy.  And if SC is a top 10 team then I am Mickey Mouse.
> 
> I almost vomited at Pollack and Palmer fellating Vandy.  Tough game, hostile environment... give me a break.
> 
> This was a win-win for the SEC.  If SC blows them away then SC jumps up the board.  If its close or if Vandy wins... "that's life in the SEC... any given Saturday you can lose."   But let WF beat FSU and all you'll hear is that FSU must suck.




doc,...who's the babe?


----------



## Horns (Aug 31, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> I don't understand this statement, UGA doesn't want to win at all costs?  You leave it all on the field every game, at least that is how I was taught....



I was taught the same thing but as said already, without Shaw and Lattimore SC's offense was sputtering. Is one win with a long season with many losses because of the injury to the starting QB? I mean can the back-up QB not hand the ball off to Lattimore?


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 31, 2012)

Doc I agree with you brother.

Vandy is scrappy, I will say that for Franklin, he has toughened them up some, but there is still a significant talent gap.

SC, they may very well improve a lot.  But that is what it will take because they looked like we are used to thinking of South Carolina looking rather than what they looked like the last two years.  Makes seem even more like those seasons were an aberration.

Again, it may improve a lot, but Connor Shaw scares me less now than he did before and I never understood the hype about him even before last night.  When was the last time a Spurrier team looked like they just couldn't really throw the ball?

The injury looked to me like possibly a separated shoulder and if that's the case, he aint gonna last long.

They miss Alshon Jefferey A LOT.  That's not so surprising I guess but where are all these offensive weapons and great receivers they supposedly have.  Didn't see them last night.

Lattimore got 100 yards but they were quietest 100 yards I've ever seen.  He may just need to shake off some rust but he didn't look like the Lattimore from the last two years.

SC's secondary is awful.  They had better hope that front seven is great this year.

They may improve a lot but if last night is pretty representative of what they are, and it may not be, I feel even better about playing them.

For all Spurrier's whining about UGA's schedule, from the way they looked last night, he ought to be real happy that the game got moved to October.

I appreciate everything David Pollack did at UGA but I can not stand to listen to him talk.

Vandy got jobbed on the pass interferance no call but they didn't show that it would have made any difference.  They still look like Vandy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2012)

Anybody else not liking the new kick off rules ???


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 31, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> " WEAPONS ALL OVER THE FIELD"....where are they?
> 
> The gamecocks look to be in poor physical condition.



You were wondering that too?

All those weapons and recruiting must have stayed in Columbia.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 31, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Anybody else not liking the new kick off rules ???



Right here.  Ridiculous.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Right here.  Ridiculous.





Sure takes ALOT of excitement out of the game.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 31, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sure takes ALOT of excitement out of the game.



This fool hardy notion of trying to make football safe needs to stop.  It by it's very nature is not safe.  That's part of the appeal.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Aug 31, 2012)

Plenty of missed calls all around in this game.  DL Moore tried to come back to a ball earlier in the game and the Vandy DB mowed him over and no flag.

Y'all sound like a bunch of legacy SC fans making excuses and whining about bad calls.  You iz skeered cuz the chikin curz iz ober....


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 31, 2012)

Refs were rusty, missed several calls that were easy to see on TV, live.

The helmet rule,...the announcers need to be briefed,...if a helmet comes off due to contact, such as a jarring hit...like the one delivered to Lattimore, and the other receiver, are judgement calls and may not result in a one play suspension to the player.
It's by far the dumbest rules this year, i understand the thought behind it, but still stupid, if another player(linemen) rips the lid off an opposing player, that would not qualify as a one play suspension either.
The kick off rule may turn out to be bad as well,...I haven't seen the stats, but the runners seem to get hurt less than the gunners, or the hapless souls who get blindsided, I believe that it's part of the game myself.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 31, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> doc,...who's the babe?



Georgia Pellegrini...  Hunter, chef, babe.  Check her out on Jimmy Kimmel on Youtube.  Absolutely stunning.  Any woman that loves to eat squirrel, rabbit, and will even eat a coot is just amazing.  She's originally from NY but I'll let that pass.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Aug 31, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Georgia Pellegrini...  Hunter, chef, babe.



hey georgia p., who is doc holiday?


"pervert, stalker, creepy"....








ha ha...j/k Doc


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 31, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Georgia Pellegrini...  Hunter, chef, babe.  Check her out on Jimmy Kimmel on Youtube.  Absolutely stunning.  Any woman that loves to eat squirrel, rabbit, and will even eat a coot is just amazing.  She's originally from NY but I'll let that pass.



Holy cow?!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 31, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> Holy cow?!



Holy cow, pig, deer, elk, squirrel, rabbit, coot, turkey, pheasant, sheep, antelope, orangutan, fruit bat, carp, etc...


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 31, 2012)

gin house said:


> What was the Vandy/UGA score last year?   Wasnt it a field goal?



Hey genious YOU were the one flaping your fingers on the keys saying we should have beat them easy. We didnt we had our hands full and looks like yall did too. I bet you were very worried well into the third quarter. Vandy is a scraper team and you better be ready to play when you play them now. They are still Vandy thats for sure. They just cant be taken for granted. If UGA played the way yall did last night you would be telling us how UGA isnt a top 10 team. What say you?


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 31, 2012)

Bondy, start a volunteer game thread for tonite.


----------



## AccUbonD (Aug 31, 2012)

alright, I deleted my post.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Aug 31, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Hey genious YOU were the one flaping your fingers on the keys saying we should have beat them easy. We didnt we had our hands full and looks like yall did too. I bet you were very worried well into the third quarter. Vandy is a scraper team and you better be ready to play when you play them now. They are still Vandy thats for sure. They just cant be taken for granted. If UGA played the way yall did last night you would be telling us how UGA isnt a top 10 team. What say you?



Genious...   bwhahahaha...good un


----------



## kracker (Aug 31, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> Genious...   bwhahahaha...good un


I caught that myself.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 31, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> Genious...   bwhahahaha...good un





kracker said:


> I caught that myself.



Spelling isnt my thing, but he'll get my point. I'm about as good at spelling as he is predicting cfb. I will turn auto correct back on.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 31, 2012)

The truth is, SC didn't look like they are very good.  They sure didn't back up the way ginny flapped his gums ever since last year.

Weapons all over the field.  LOL.  Jeez what a joke.  I guess all those weapons from all that great recruiting got lost on the way out to the field.

Where did they get all those midgets to play receiver?

Weapons all over the field.  LOL.


----------

